# Setup for set-back stance



## The111

tatoslap said:


> I just got the K2 Brigade and I know it has a 3/4" set back stance. So how do I mount my bindings onto the board? Do I still stand in the middle of the board? Thanks for your advice!


All that means (a 3/4" setback on the board) is that if you put each binding in the center of the hole pattern provided, you will be standing 3/4" back from perfectly centered (i.e. the center of your stance will be 3/4" behind the center of the board). You can use a tape measure to confirm all this. Depending on how many holes there are, and the spacing, it is probably possible, by shifting the bindings around, to negate this and give yourself a perfectly centered stance if you want one. However, not all boards are even perfectly symmetrical nose to tail, so centering your stance does not mean you'll get a board which is identical riding in either direction. And on my board for example, the closest I can get to centered is 1/4" back... if I move forward one more notch I will be set forward which is not desired.

I usually prefer to be fairly close to centered, and that is also usually recommended for beginners, or a small setback (3/4" is fine). On powder days I'll give myself a 1" setback... on DEEP powder days I'll give myself a 2" setback.


----------



## tatoslap

Thanks so much! so even if I use the suggested 3/4" I will be ok? I move the bindings a set of holes front and that should be all right i hope


----------



## The111

tatoslap said:


> Thanks so much! so even if I use the suggested 3/4" I will be ok? I move the bindings a set of holes front and that should be all right i hope


You should be ok with a 3/4" setback, that's common on many boards. Wherever your bindings end up, use tape or string to find the center (measuring from the center of each mounting circle), and make sure that center is at least behind the center of the board. If you did indeed move both bindings forward, you may be centered, or you may be too far forward depending on several variables.


----------



## tatoslap

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

